# Oilfield processing of petroleum



## محمد الاكرم (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام*
*هههههههههههههههههام*
*OILFIELD PROCESSING OF PETROLEUM*
*v1*
http://www.4shared.com/account/docum...FPRETOLEU.html
v2
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/...f_Petrole.html

*وفقكم الله*


----------



## اسحاق عمان (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amjad2010 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## islam maher (15 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودكم المشكور


----------



## eliker bahij (31 يناير 2012)

Thanksss for sharing .


----------



## ahmed amr kamoola (11 فبراير 2012)

NDT Courses PT MT Ut Rt Vt Et Call 01065536985


----------

